# 40-42 LED suggestions, URGENT PLS!!!



## drbones (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys, 
looking for suggestions for buying a 40-42 inch LED ( not smart or 3D) as my 20 yr old CRT has conked off. 

1.Budget?     50k
2. Display type and size?   LED, full HD, 40-42 inches
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?    normal TV viewing, HD movies on my 1TB HDD
4. Ports Required?       HDMI, USB
5. Preferred choice of brand?          LG, SONY , SAMSUNG
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?      
7. Any other info that you want to share.
need just a LED
not looking for a smart or 3D TV as i don't think they justify my purpose at present.
Sony models are much costlier as compared to LG & samsung, so is it worthwhile going for them.

looking to buy ASAP so some quick suggestions are welcome.
please if anyone could compare the pros & cons of the above 3 brands, it would be great.

thanks in advance.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 8, 2015)

Among the three I would go for the Sony KLV-40R482B. Its far better over the similar Samsung or LG. The contrast and white balance has to be seen to be believed.The picture is sharp,detailed and motion has a smoothness that Samsung and LG just cant match.

- - - Updated - - -

The other model to consider is SHARP LC40LE355M 101.6 cm (40) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com, but this struggles to play 1080p movies (4GB and above) through USB! Apart from that it plays anything and its the best buy at Rs 41K


----------



## sandynator (Jan 8, 2015)

I would also request you to check out some philips Series 5000 LEds to check in some showroom first. They manufacture quality tvs at lesser price. Also 2-3 yrs warranty but check first with dealers. 

Buy the Philips LED TV 40PFL5059/V7

In 2012 due to CAS implementation we had to purchase new tv at my uncle's place. Almost after finalising some 22 or 24 inch sony TV we went to one local shop who gives better deals & there we saw one Philips 24 inch series 5000 model & it was damn good compared to sony which we had finalised. Moreover it has 2 HDMI, Full HD & we got 3 yrs warranty.


----------

